# Causes of leaking blood through penis?



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

My boys are fine. I'm just interested to know what are the main causes of a male dog leaking blood through his penis? 

The reason I ask is, my old boy Tyson had to PTS 6 years ago due to this and two other problems that were discovered. He was castrated as a result of the leaking blood but it made no difference. The vets never really gave me an answer other than he definitely had cancer someone in his body, he was going blind and there was something wrong with his brain, after extensive testing. 

Does anyone know the main causes of this?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Jugsmalone said:


> My boys are fine. I'm just interested to know what are the main causes of a male dog leaking blood through his penis?
> 
> The reason I ask is, my old boy Tyson had to PTS 6 years ago due to this and two other problems that were discovered. He was castrated as a result of the leaking blood but it made no difference. The vets never really gave me an answer other than he definitely had cancer someone in his body, he was going blind and there was something wrong with his brain, after extensive testing.
> 
> Does anyone know the main causes of this?


Cancer of the prostrate will cause this there are a lot of symptoms but leaking blood is one of them. You can get prostrate cancer I think in both un-neuters and neutered dogs.

My Cat yeasr ago was passing blood in his urine, and he was found to have cancer of the bladder, the blood was the only sign so I suppose although I havent checked in dogs, cancer of the bladder or kidneys anywhere could cause it in the urinary or reproductive tract I would have thought.


----------



## Halifu (Jan 22, 2012)

My last dog suffered these symptoms.
The vets we were with at the time diagnosed the condition as an over active prostate gland.It was treated with injections of the hormone estrogen.
Eventually he was castrated at 7 yrs as the female hormone can only be given for so long.
He lived on to be nearly 13 no more blood in his wee but he did leak a lot after castration 
Poor old boy RIP Jak


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry to hi-jack the thread OP... but my mum has been complaining that one of her poodles, when he plays with himself he bleeds everywhere - in her words 'it looks like chainsaw massacre' 

She thinks he must be using his paws.... but could this be the same thing, and she just puts it down to him being rude? 

Sorry again OP x


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi,

My 4yr old before Christmas started leaking bloody urine and after an ultrasound and rectal exam, was found to have an enlarged prostate gland. After a brief course of antibiotics followed by a single hormone treatment it seems to have solved the problem.

As for the chainsaw massacre, sound like he's either using his teeth or nails. Prevent it where possible or even consider a soft 'collar of shame' :blushing:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Sorry to hi-jack the thread OP... but my mum has been complaining that one of her poodles, when he plays with himself he bleeds everywhere - in her words 'it looks like chainsaw massacre'
> 
> She thinks he must be using his paws.... but could this be the same thing, and she just puts it down to him being rude?
> 
> Sorry again OP x


If she has never had it checked out to see if there is a problem then I would think its certainly worth having him looked at, probably a lot better and safer then just assuming. If he "bothers" with it a lot and it bleeds that badly too something could well be not right.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Can a dog really play with itself to such a degree that it can cause severe bleeding?  My boys would have been at the vets pronto if this happened to any of them, it's just not normal! If it does turn out to be sexually related he needs some very strict training and you CAN stop a dog from doing it - says she who has four of them!


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Irish Setter Gal said:


> Hi,
> 
> As for the chainsaw massacre, sound like he's either using his teeth or nails. Prevent it where possible or even consider a soft 'collar of shame' :blushing:


I may suggest the collar to my mum - thanks 



Sled dog hotel said:


> If she has never had it checked out to see if there is a problem then I would think its certainly worth having him looked at, probably a lot better and safer then just assuming. If he "bothers" with it a lot and it bleeds that badly too something could well be not right.


Never had him checked out. I'll speak to her, I don't talk to her very often, I was just talking about how one of Merlin's teeth fell out and I was really worried because he had blood on one of the toys then I opened up his mouth and could see where it was coming from that she mentioned it...

Unfortunately she believes everything her OH said, and when she was talking about castration her OH said no his too old (7) and it would make him fat... I was trying to talk to her about how that is easily solvable, not sure how much went in.



Malmum said:


> Can a dog really play with itself to such a degree that it can cause severe bleeding?  My boys would have been at the vets pronto if this happened to any of them, it's just not normal! If it does turn out to be sexually related he needs some very strict training and you CAN stop a dog from doing it - says she who has four of them!


I think because Scamp and their other dog Bella had a baby (accident, I was 10 and really knew nothing about it - baby died) Scamp has always been a bit humpy, and my mum who knows very little about dogs has just left him to it (Bella is neutered due to the baby and obviously doesn't let him hump other dogs - just himself...)

Honestly with Scamp and Bella everything you could possibly do wrong with regards to who you buy from, socialisation, training etc etc - we did wrong.  - I know it can be fixed but my mum is quite happy and I doubt I'd be able to convince her otherwise.

I will speak to her about going to the vets. I'm glad it's not just me thinking there was something wrong


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Charlie spot has done in the past, he is a stone former  but since his change of meds has been fine


----------



## pink123 (May 15, 2012)

Don't really know it, but if that's not cancer the cause, maybe you can find the causes from his daily life, maybe that's because his bad behaviors or ...


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Irish Setter Gal said:


> Hi,
> 
> My 4yr old before Christmas started leaking bloody urine and after an ultrasound and rectal exam, was found to have an enlarged prostate gland. After a brief course of antibiotics followed by a single hormone treatment it seems to have solved the problem.


Chester had this a couple of times (a year apart) and seemed OK. But we discovered last year he had a very large cyst attached to his prostate. He had to be castrated and the cyst has reduced in size. It would of a been major surgery if it needed to be removed.
So be careful, if he keeps having problems I would suggest castration before anything more serious develops.


----------

